

Specify any geographic constraints when posting - neilbowers

There are many posts of the style "service for checking X for your address", which turn out to be US only. Please state that as part of the title, so the 6.4B people not in the US can save themselves some time. Thanks.
======
BoppreH
I haven't seen many of this posts here in HN. And when there IS one, it can
always be flagged into oblivion.

But I share your pain. Second class citizenship is an abomination.

